# Are you born with IBS?



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Does it appear at birth-what are the signs-does it manifest over time-does growing into maturity show itself-is it a gene-bacteria-an electrical connection-is it a change reaction that occurs with our body,due to ?,is it a simple solution,is it really complex,is the whole body a course of study,is it localized study,blood types,enyzmes,virus,structual,dna,pain transmission,we shall see-What are your thoughts-would love to hear<>


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people appear to be born with more or less of a tendancy to get IBS which is genetic.Some people may have problems much earlier in life than others, but I think it is quite common for people to have many years of essentially normal bowel function often well into adulthood before getting any symptoms of IBS.Generally most people seem to go along just fine until something comes along that screws up the system. GI infections and traumatic events or peroids of prolonged stress (like child abuse)can cause IBS to get started.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Interesting topic.For me, I'm sure I am genetically pre-dispositioned to it. My birth mother has Ulcerative Colitus and her sister has IBS. I had a lot of digestive problems as a baby - allergic to milk, couldn't keep anything down therefore dehydrated, etc. Then it just went away. Never had any issues until after I had a very bad case of Mono. Then the IBS showed up.So, personally, I think many are pre-dipositioned for it, but it many never manifest itself without a major trigger - either some sort of GI infection or severe tramua.Ty


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2001)

My family is riddled with all sort of GI problems, and I suddenly realised the other day my 4yo daughter is showing the same signs.Ever since she was a baby she's suffered with C, had to use prunes, prune juice, sometimes suppositories just to get her going. Whenever she has to do a bowel movement she suffers stomach pain which sometimes doubles her up, other times she gets the pain but can't do anything. I've taken her to the docs, but nothing obvious has shown up without doing intrusive tests.All I can do is try and keep her diet as good as possible and steer her away from classic triggers. She's not shown any allergy signs, but I can see she is going to have ongoing problems.Kylie


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Don't know if this is true for everyone but in my case it was heiridary my father has it, my sister has it, alot of my dad's people have it. I don't remember as a child having it. My sister got it before me describe the symptoms to me and when I started with it I knew what I had, didn't go to the doctor for it, it was minor thing for me, had it for years then the GB surgery and mine became a major thing for me and atlas due to the GB surgery the doc's got to go up the colon and confirmed it.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

the whole nature/nurture question and twin studies would be interesting to explore. anybody out there a twin?


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Iwas born with IBS. It started at the age of 5. My mom has ibs and my son has ibs.------------------


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

guess i"m the oddball...it appears that I am the only one in my family w/ IBS tendencies.


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

I too am the only one with gastro problems, although I am a firm believer in heredity. My grandmother had problems, but was never diagnosed with anything. I did read an article recently that discussed a new study done on babies that had colic when they were little. I can't remember where I read this, or even which journal it came out of. Does anyone remember seeing this? I tohught it was interesting, and made sense to me. I was a very colicy baby. My colic cleared up once they put me on a "sensitive stomach" formula. If anyone has read this article, or stumbles on it, please send me the info. I would love to add that one to my collection.Aimee L.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I am speculating that a person could be born with a predisposition toward developing IBS but that it might not go out of control until a bad enought series of triggering events has taken place. (I may have been one of those; one of my docs thinks I may have had my auto. nervous system dysfunction for most/all of my life.)


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I did not have colic as a baby...my sister did but she does not have IBS..so go figure. I believe w/ me it was the constant stress during my childhood of having an alcoholic father. The stress has to come out somehow and took years to manifest itself but started at age 19. Also the time I went on the pill and both my parents died. Stress can come out in so many ways.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I don't ever remember a time in my life I did not have IBS. I think most of my problems even now are food related. I can remember bad periods of C was I was 4 or 5 years old & I would cry over my "stomach aches". Now that I am aware of my trigger foods, it is no wonder I was gassy and C with all the veggies (my biggest triggers) I was pushed to eat when I was little.I did not have any huge traumatic event when I was little to trigger the onset but I have always been predisposed to being a stress-bunny. I just wish I could remember I time I didn't have IBS troubles.P.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2001)

I think the colic angle is quite an interesting potential precursor to IBS and should be explored further. When I was a baby, I was so colicky that in order for me to fall asleep, my parents would put me in the car (usually late at night) and drive around town for hours until I fell asleep. After that stage, I did not have any IBS problems. I don't remember EVER having D until I was 21. My mom & brother have nothing of the sort. They can eat,drink, stay out until the cows come home. My dad is also in that boat, but he did have part of his colon removed due to diverticulitis. My maternal grandmother has IBS (althought ahe's never been officially diagnosed). She spends lots of time in what she calls " the john" and ever since I can remember had a huge container of Metamucil!


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Were you thumb suckers as children?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2001)

Can't remember sucking my thumb but I did have a big fixation on my 'blankie'!


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Wish if I had a special blankie-maybe if I had one,I would not have sucked my thumb for comfort?


----------

